# Lathe stop



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

I saw a post some time back where someone made a 'lathe stop' (?) that mounted to the back of the tool post.  Best of my recollection, it had a pair of roller bearings that rested against the work.  Its purpose was to keep the piece from flexing during tooling.  Anybody remember seeing this and can direct me to it?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 5, 2017)

Was it something like this for turning long thin work?


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

That's not the one I saw, but it's the same idea.  Did you make it?


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

P.S.:  What kind of lathe is that?


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Was it something like this for turning long thin work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P.S.:  What kind of lathe is that?  A Harrison?


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Was it something like this for turning long thin work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I'm doing this wrong.  Not too sure my original answer made it to you, so here goes again:

That's not the one I saw, but it's the same idea. Did you make it?

And the P.S.:
P.S.: What kind of lathe is that? A Harrison?


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 5, 2017)

Terry:  First, welcome to H-M!  You've got a neat name, I like it!!  

Second, don't worry, you are doing it correctly, but tozguy hasn't seen your reply yet as he is currently off line.  Once he sees it, he will respond. He is a very active member here, so you can count on getting a response from him when he logs in again. I cannot answer for him as to what kind of lathe that is, but I would bet that the tool is shop made. I just don't know if tozguy made it himself or not.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you mean a follower rest which supports the back of the work.  A thread some weeks ago where a fellow needed a follower rest for his Asian lathe and did the plans.  Someone posted a picture of a follower rest mount in an Aloris Double Tool Holder.  I have failed in my searches to find this thread.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the site, Harrison lathes, very nice machines . Wish I had a couple extra grand for one near me for sale. I like them YUPP.


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> Do you mean a follower rest which supports the back of the work.  A thread some weeks ago where a fellow needed a follower rest for his Asian lathe and did the plans.  Someone posted a picture of a follower rest mount in an Aloris Double Tool Holder.  I have failed in my searches to find this thread.


Thanks for answering, Dave.

That sounds like it.  (Pardon my poor labeling.)  I seem to remember the photo in the Aloris tool holder as well.  Hopefully, someone will be able to locate it for us.

Terry


----------



## kvt (Jun 5, 2017)

The pic looks similar to the one I also saw on one of the post,  Not sure what thread it was  (I guess I just getting old)     But welcome to the site.
The one I saw was the one mentioned where it used a Aloris Double tool holder,  It is a nice follow rest and would like to have one,   Also saw another post somewhere where someone made  the told post holder and built something similar on it.      Good luck and people on this site will help all they can to figure out solutions and help to solve thing.      So have fun


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Welcome to the site, Harrison lathes, very nice machines . Wish I had a couple extra grand for one near me for sale. I like them YUPP.



I like 'em, too!  I have an M300 that was pretty beat up, so I got it for dirt cheap.  Have spent some money on it and have a lot of sweat equity in it, but I'm still way ahead of the curve overall.  Biggest (and last) challenge is to get the tailstock right.  It was cracked along the front adjusting screw, so we welded it up.  As of right now, it's almost there.  Shimmed it some, but it still needs a little more tweaking.  Otherwise, it's a very solid machine.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Terry:  First, welcome to H-M!  You've got a neat name, I like it!!
> 
> Second, don't worry, you are doing it correctly, but tozguy hasn't seen your reply yet as he is currently off line.  Once he sees it, he will respond. He is a very active member here, so you can count on getting a response from him when he logs in again. I cannot answer for him as to what kind of lathe that is, but I would bet that the tool is shop made. I just don't know if tozguy made it himself or not.



Thanks, Terry.

Glad to know there's another Terry out there.  I'm guessing you're right on tozguy.  That tool is way too creative to be store-bought.

Regards.


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

kvt said:


> The pic looks similar to the one I also saw on one of the post,  Not sure what thread it was  (I guess I just getting old)     But welcome to the site.
> The one I saw was the one mentioned where it used a Aloris Double tool holder,  It is a nice follow rest and would like to have one,   Also saw another post somewhere where someone made  the told post holder and built something similar on it.      Good luck and people on this site will help all they can to figure out solutions and help to solve thing.      So have fun


Thanks, KVT.  Sounds like at least three of us remember seeing it mounted on an Aloris tool holder.  I'm betting someone will find it.

Thanks again,
Terry


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 5, 2017)

I found the thread I was looking for.   I passed this before since I did not see the pictures I had seen earlier.

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/deal-with-this.58285/
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/deal-with-this.58285/
The pictures are in a link in post #17

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/MiniFollower/minifollower.html
http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/MiniFollower/minifollower.html
This may not be what you are looking for, but it is what came to my mind.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 5, 2017)

tjb said:


> That's not the one I saw, but it's the same idea.  Did you make it?


Sorry about not getting back sooner. I did not take that picture.
That picture was gleaned off a thread a while ago because I want to make one eventually. 
The lathe in the picture looks similar to mine from what I can see but mine is a Craftex CT043N 12x36.

I have been trying to find the threads about turning long thin work where there are more pictures of different set ups, some with rollers.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 5, 2017)

Dave beat me to it.


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> I found the thread I was looking for.   I passed this before since I did not see the pictures I had seen earlier.
> 
> http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/deal-with-this.58285/
> The pictures are in a link in post #17
> ...



That's exactly what I was searching for, Dave.  I, too, remembered seeing it but couldn't remember where.

Thanks for the great detective work!

Terry


----------



## tjb (Jun 5, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Sorry about not getting back sooner. I did not take that picture.
> That picture was gleaned off a thread a while ago because I want to make one eventually.
> The lathe in the picture looks similar to mine from what I can see but mine is a Craftex CT043N 12x36.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Tozguy.  That's a nice design for a follower.  As you note in your next post, Dave did indeed find the one I had seen before.  Both are very nice.  I'll need to study them both before making one.

I'm not familiar with a Craftex lathe, but the one in that picture looks pretty close to identical to my Harrison M300.  It's a mighty stout lathe out of the UK but, curiously, there doesn't seem to be many around for sale.  I get the impression from folks I've corresponded with that when you get one, you hang on to it for a long time.  Still doing a little tweaking on mine, but no doubt, it's a very solid little machine.

Thanks again for your search and follow-up.  Very helpful info.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 6, 2017)

There is one floating around some where that was mounted to the threaded hole on the tail stock side of an Aloris tool post. I had it book marked but that laptop died.


----------



## tjb (Jun 7, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> There is one floating around some where that was mounted to the threaded hole on the tail stock side of an Aloris tool post. I had it book marked but that laptop died.


There, there.  No need to cry.  I think we've located what you're looking for (thanks to Dave Paine).  Here's the link I bookmarked.  Let me know if you can't access it.

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/MiniFollower/minifollower.html

Terry


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 7, 2017)

tjb said:


> There, there.  No need to cry.  I think we've located what you're looking for (thanks to Dave Paine).  Here's the link I bookmarked.  Let me know if you can't access it.
> 
> http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/MiniFollower/minifollower.html
> 
> Terry



  That's not the one. The one I am looking for mounts to the threaded hole


----------



## tjb (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh.  If you find it, I'd like to see the link as well.  If I happen to come up on it, I'll certainly forward it on to you as well.

Regards,
Terry


----------

